# Shore lunch in Alaska?



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone know if you can start a fire and cook fish on the side of any given river.
Going to Alaska in less than a year and staring to plan thing out. 315 days, the count down has started.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Do you plan on eating the shore lunch or being the shore lunch? I would probably stay away trying to fry on the bank with out much of a scent trail hot oil likes to make.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Good point, might be dick move.☠


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

fishrod said:


> Good point, might be dick move.️


I'm sure he was joking around. 

You likely won't even be able to pick up a radio station depending on where you go in Alaska. I didn't bother to find out if there were any rules against it when I was there but I just did it. Nothing better than a meal on the river and if someone is even around I doubt they'd say a word

Yes, I had a pistol just in case.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I’ve been to Alaska 9 times, 5 with guides.

Alaska is wet, windy and not usually conducive to shore lunches. When it’s not wet and windy the mosquitos and no see um biting midges will drive you crazy.

We never do shore lunches because they’re not worth the hassle. If you’re going to keep the fish, just wait til you get back to your camp or lodge. Lunch is usually a quick sandwich or if the fishing is really good, a power bar.


----------



## capper (Sep 3, 2015)

Depends on where you are fishing. I found, over the years when I lived in the interior - that if you built your fire on an open gravel bar where the breeze could help keep the mosqiutos away you would be fine. Cooked lots of fresh Grayling wrapped in foil with a little butter - salt & pepper & onion and never had a problem with bears. Not sure about the fire laws now - but back in the 60's & 70's it was ok. We had open fires on lots of gravel bars and also in the hunting camps.
It does pay to wear a good mosquito repellent though - in case the breeze drops. I speak from personal - painful experience! The mosquitos - white socks - and no-seeums are not to be taken lightly. 
We always carried either shotguns with slugs and heavy buckshot or short barreled - handy, 375 H&H rifles for bear protection, and always kept them within reach!


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

The only place it may be of concern in on the Kenai, but even there guys camp and cook on the river side. No one cars up here man, do your thing. Fires not that hard to do in the summer, fall is tough, but summertime it's dry enough. Don't worry about the bears, you'll be making enough noise to keep them at bay most likely.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Just came back. Cant say i saw anyone having shore lunch. Lots of people grilling near there car or camper.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

If the smell of those cooking fish travels well you may end up being the shore lunch for a big bear.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Crazy responses on this thread. Yes you can do shore lunches. If weather permits have at it.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I make it a point to cook away from camp when im in the bush


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't know, the fire may get a little to hot if this is your guide.


----------

